# Cant update from 8.0 to 8.1



## okap1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Dell XPS desktop that came with 8.0 installed.
Go to MS Store, click on update to 8.1. Tells me I must first complete Windows updates.
Go there & find 1 important update ( update kb2802618 & 1 optional). The Important one is a Win 8 64 bit based os update. mentions that it's scheduled to do it automatically at set time. I do it (only the important one not Silverlight) manually & click install. I get the ok that it's installed. Go back to d/l 8.1 & get same message re: need to update SAME UPDATE. . Do it multiple times. 
Tried rebooting, shutting off auto update. same results..
What is the problem? I'd like to d/l 8.1..

Any ideas?


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello, get the KB number for the update that is not installing, then go to support.microsoft.com and look for the stand alone download, then install it like you would any other programs WITHOUT going through the Windows Update app on Windows 8, then reboot and see if that worked.


The Cleaver


----------



## okap1 (Mar 6, 2014)

getting this message

Hmmmwe seem to be experiencing technical difficulties, but were working on a solution right now. Please try again later.


----------



## okap1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nothing works. Found this. The first listing is on MS site:

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=what+is+windows+update+kb2802618


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

This site seems to offer a manual download method of upgrading to 8.1

http://www.extremetech.com/computin...stall-windows-8-1-update-1-for-free-right-now


----------



## okap1 (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.extremetech.com/computing...free-right-now

Hi & thanks but I believe that is only the Update 1 patch for those who already have 8.1

is this another possibility?:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/downloads


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you sorted it, if not I MAY be able to help


----------



## okap1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Unfortunately not.
Just find internet threads that go on & on with no success...
What do you suggest?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Model of XPS please - full details AND WITH service tag please


1. Open a cmd prompt with admin rights and type 
sfc /scannow


The cmd prompt must have admin rights, that is not just your usual user account with admin rights it is right click on the cmd prompt access and run as admin - the window must be headed administrator cmd prompt and not just cmd prompt


Please post the result of the system file check with the details of the xps


----------



## okap1 (Mar 6, 2014)

PC is at home. Will run tonight.

Thanks!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok that is only the first step of many
I do not know that I will succeed but we can give it a try
I am in the UK it is 1710hrs what time are you talking of approx. and I will try and ensure I am around


----------



## okap1 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm east coast USA. I'll post when I can get to PC (family responsibilities and all that..). Hopefully tonight.

Once I do, whenever that may be, please reply when convenient for you. I realize this may be a long process. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are welcome
Let me give you the next step NOW
If the sfc - system file check reports that violations have been found and cannot be fixed
REBOOT and run it again
If still the same
REBOOT ( the reboot is vital)
and run it a third time

If it still reports errors have been found and cannot be fixed
REBOOT and go back to the admin cmd prompt

Then run this cmd
COPY and paste it as the spacing is vital

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

then if that reports the health has been restored

REBOOT ( as I said this is vital)

Go back to cmd prompt and run the system file check again

It should now report no violations found

YOU cannot simply run the DISM cmd first as before then the system file check must establish what is wrong with the system files - if anything

We will pick up from there

IF YOU are using a third party antivirus - eg NOT windows defender it is vital that this is totally disabled during these commands

 *Before I go are you happy with how to get to an admin cmd prompt*


----------



## okap1 (Mar 6, 2014)

installed one of those apps that return old start ability. I believe you just type cmd into window.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do not know with that NEVER used it
I have a triple boot on xp, 7 and 8.1
I have never used any third party system tweaks , classic start menu etc.
I have seen far far too many instances of them causing problems


On windows desktop press windows key and type 
cmd
when it appears top right of screen - right click and click run as admin


There are MANY ways to get there but the window when it opens must be headed


Administrator command prompt and NOT just Command Prompt


see you around later whenever is right for you


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Easiest way to find a command prompt is to right clcik the start logo at the bottom left of the screen. There you will find the command Prompt and, possibly the command prompt to run as Admin.

But, for your 8.1 problem. This is the recommended procedure prescribed by Microsoft:Technet site:

1) Have a look in your "Programs and Features". Top left select "View installed Updates". Scroll and see if you have KB2871389. If so, uninstall it and reboot. Then:

2) Download the KB2871389 update from Microsoft --> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=40098
3) Install the KB2871389 update manually and reboot.
4) You should then see the 8.1 upgrade in the Windows Store.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree as I said


> There are MANY ways to get there but the window when it opens must be headed
> 
> Administrator command prompt and NOT just Command Prompt


However yours is an easier way, of that there is no doubt
He does see the 8.1 in the store the problem I think is the repeated install of the other update

From post 1


> update kb2802618


----------



## okap1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ran the SFC as admin ( AV deactivated) but it didn't find any violations:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>sfc /scannow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go Control Panel Windows update
On left panel view update history
ON the top of that window click the blue - see installed updates


When that window opens in the search box top right type
KB2802618

when it then finds that AND with AV disabled uninstall it
REBOOT the computer

Go back to Windows tiles and 8.1 in store
WITH AV DISABLED try again please


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Following up om Macboatmaster's post. I* think* you may be getting over complicated with the procedure. Did you, as said in my earlier post, in fact, find and* UNinstall* the update, before following the remainder of the MS suggestion?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please do try my colleagues suggestion.
Although if I am correct you have no problem with the 8.1 showing in the Store but it always asks you to install KB2802618 - no matter how many times you have done so.


Maybe the procedure will solve that problem as well


----------



## okap1 (Mar 6, 2014)

In Windows Updates the search did not find kb2802618
However the Update History shows 10 attempts- 6 successful, 3 failed.

Update now says it is needed as an important update.

*sigh*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have not encountered this circumstance personally
Albeit it reports it is needed as an important update
Is it possible to attempt the 8.1 without it eg. is there an option to continue to 8.1

If not please try this
Put the computer in clean boot
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135

that is msconfig
services tab
*click to hide all Microsoft services*
then click to disable all

then click startup tab 
open task manager
select each and click disable apart from the wireless adapter if you are using wireless
then exit task manager

then exit msconfig with apply and ok

Reboot agree the warning re msconfig

TRY once more please in clean boot to install the 2802618


----------



## okap1 (Mar 6, 2014)

No, unfortunately no option. Will try over weekend. Thanks so much.

might this be an option?

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/buy?ocid=GA8_O_WOL_DIS_ShopHP_FPP_Light


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No I can see no benefit in that option as of course it includes the one you have the free option from the Store

Try the clean boot if not I think you are facing a refresh although I have read that even that has not solved your problem

Did you try my colleagues suggestion that I mentioned to you - the uninstall he posted on 16 and then mentioned again on post 20

If the clean boot does not work would you check please on installed updates if you have these updates
Is KB2917499, KB2871389, KB2885699 and/or KB2871777 listed in *Installed Updates*?


----------



## okap1 (Mar 6, 2014)

davehc said:


> Easiest way to find a command prompt is to right clcik the start logo at the bottom left of the screen. There you will find the command Prompt and, possibly the command prompt to run as Admin.
> 
> But, for your 8.1 problem. This is the recommended procedure prescribed by Microsoft:Technet site:
> 
> ...


Downloaded kb2871389. When I attempted to install it I received message: "not applicable to this computer"

Tried re-installing the "necessary" (2802618) update. Installed successfully. But received same message at Store for 8.1.
Went to Windows updates. Said the "necessary" update was installed. Then went to view installed updates and only 3 were listed:
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.06)
kb2565053 was listed twice....

Clean Boot next? How do I restore settings afterwards?

btw, disabled KIS and MBAM during all of this.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry for delay in replying been away from home Monday to Thursday, just got back a couple of hours ago

Send this please - copy and paste the info in the white box

Kapersky Security good as it is, has caused some problems on 8. 
I recommend you uninstall it, providing you have the means to reinstall - presuming it is the paid for version and try again without Kapersky
Uninstall via Control Panel and then run this
http://support.kaspersky.com/common/service.aspx?el=1464#block1

NOTE PLEASE - What is the version number of your Kapersky Internet Security 


Re the clean boot as on the link you simply return to normal boot

After you have finished troubleshooting, follow these steps to reset the computer to start normally.


Swipe in from the right edge of the screen, and then tap *Search*. Or, if you are using a mouse, point to the lower-right corner of the screen, and then click *Search*.
Type msconfig in the search box, and then tap or click *msconfig*.
On the *General* tab, tap or click the *Normal Startup* option.
Tap or click the *Services *tab, clear the check box beside *Hide all Microsoft services*, and then tap or click *Enable all*.
ap or click the *Startup *tab, and then tap or click *Open Task Manager*.
In task manager, enable all of your startup programs, and then tap or click *OK*.
When you are prompted to restart the computer, tap or click *Restart*.

*As I said as on the link - only copied and pasted here for your convenience*


----------



## okap1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Have KIS 14.0.0.4651 (h)

What paid alternatives have been ranking high? Bitdefender Total wouldn't install properly, NIS I wonder where they rank since they pulled out of testing arena, Others do OK but don''t seem to rank consistently as well as KIS & BD..... Liked Avast Pro, but rankings are wildly different ....?

Will unistall KIS (just disable MBAM?), use tool & do as you suggested..

Thanks again


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please see this -
http://support.kaspersky.co.uk/windows8.1#section0.block0


----------



## okap1 (Mar 6, 2014)

sorry for delay. pneumonia of all things. Kaspersky asked me to run their app and send results. 
Will wait for reply. If not helpful, will uninstall fully & do clean boot.

Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Will wait to hear from you


----------



## okap1 (Mar 6, 2014)

So, after back & forth e-mails with Kaspersky I'm told to deal with Microsoft.. Back to square one.

Will do a full delete of KIS and try the Clean Boot


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well referring to your post 28 - letter h after the version see the link my post 29


Do the uninstall first - reboot
and try again for 8.1


Do not do the uninstall and the clean boot together


----------



## okap1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Understood & thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Will wait in anticipation of how it goes
I will not be in the least surprised if it proves to be Kapersky


Widely considered as a good AV product - but also quite commonly reported as causing problems - that said many 3rd party AV programs seem to upset Windows 8/8.1 - when running in real time of course


I am strictly a Windows Defender on 8.1
MSE on 7
and a regular Malwarebytes scan only with the free version


----------

